# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  :Common mistakes we make while speaking english

## glimmering_candle

:Common mistakes we make while speaking english 


1. ~ "It was a blunder mistake."
Correction, people! The word 'blunder' means mistake, so you could say:
~ "It was a blunder," or
~ "It was a big mistake."
******************

2. ~ "It would have been more better."
The word 'better' itself implies that the option in question is superior -- the use of the word 'more' in the sentence is, therefore both 
inappropriate and unnecessary. Thus the correct sentence would go as follows:

~ "It would have been better."
****************** 


3. ~ "Why don't he get married?"
The term 'don't' applies when discussing a plural subject. For instance, "Why don't they get married?" The right way to phrase that 
sentence would be:

~ "Why doesn't he get married?"
******************

4. ~ "I want two Xeroxes of this card."
The term 'Xerox' is used in North American English as a verb. Actually, 'Xerox' is the name of a company that supplies photocopiers! 
The correct thing to say, therefore, would be:

~ "I want two photocopies of this card."
******************

5. ~ "Your hairs are looking silky today."
This is one of the most common Indian bloopers! The plural of 'hair' is 'hair'! Thus:

~ "Your hair is looking silky today."

Get Ahead reader Nasreen Haque says, "We must realise that English is not the native language of Indians. Having said that, we 
should tell ourselves, 'Yeah, I could go wrong and I could make innumerable mistakes, but of course there is always room for 
improvement.'"
******************

some more::

1. ~ Loose vs lose:

Many people make this mistake. They inevitably interchange the words 'loose' and 'lose' while writing. 'Lose' means to 'suffer a loss or 
defeat'. Thus, you would write:

~ 'I don't want to lose you," and not ' don't want to loose you.'

'Loose', on the other hand, means 'not firm' or 'not fitting.' In this context, you would write,

~ "My shirt is loose," not "My shirt is lose." 

******************

2. ~ "One of my friend lives in Kolkata."
This is one of the most common Indian English bloopers ever! The correct way of putting that is:

"One of my friends lives in Kolkata."

Why? Because the sentence implies that you have many friends who live in Kolkata, but you are referring to only one of these friends.
******************

3. ~ Tension-inducing tenses.
People often use the wrong tense in their sentences. For instance, someone might say:
~ "I didn't cried when I saw the movie."

Unfortunately, the word 'didn't' is never followed by a past tense verb, in this case 'cried'. The correct way of putting it would be:

~ "I didn't cry when I saw the movie."

******************

----------


## Muzna

wonderful information  :Smile: 

thank u for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## **Veil**

well thanks for sharing however some were informative the rest was known already or were speaken correctly

----------


## mytonse

Hmmm..Nvr made such a blunder.

----------


## glimmering_candle

hmmm yeah it was a common info. but many of us dun know! so is it bad to share it with them???

neways thanks for sharin' :Big Grin:

----------


## volvo

nice info...thanks GC.

----------


## glimmering_candle

yeah ur welkom haas!

----------


## Quiet Whisper

> well thanks for sharing however some were informative the rest was known already or were *speaken* correctly


umm not to be rude but since this is in context with this thread.. u mean *spoken* veil ji  :Stick Out Tongue: 

n nice topic gc  :Smile:

----------


## Muzi

Very informative :Big Grin:

----------


## glimmering_candle

thanks every1 for likin'!

----------


## volvo

ur welcome zahra... :Smile: ...

----------


## glimmering_candle

yeah! it's okey itwas my pleasure :Big Grin:

----------

